# FreeFileViewer



## coolmanoh (Jul 9, 2012)

I found by accident a program called FreeFileViewer, which supposedly can view just about any type of file. Is this a legitimate program or is it malware?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The usual precaution means you must make choices before during and after the download to reject unwanted apps.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't like the look of it.

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...36e266e6a4cdf6ac009773cb/analysis/1453895748/ 

https://virusscan.jotti.org/nl-NL/filescanjob/1jfmhs39s5

https://www.metascan-online.com/#!/results/file/0d8fb039c5e5454a8385b89acf3b392f/regular

free file viewer malware - Google zoeken


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Most file formats can be viewed by easily obtained freeware or open source programs, and quite often by programs supplied with the OS itself. 
I prefer staying away from 'Universal' programs, they're seldom anywhere near to universal, and are often malware vectors.

Several small programs, like notepad or notepad ++, graphics viewers etc can be added to your 'open with' menu when you right click a title, this saves a little time when confronted with unknown file types, or files with extensions that are already associated with another program, inf, dat and hlp extensions are used by almost everyone, but they're not always the same type of data. This is the source of many 'corrupt file' warnings, there's nothing wrong with the file, it's just plain text when the associated program expects compiled data or the reverse.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I get all my programs from recommendations from here or over at Sourceforge


----------

